# G&J fork removal?



## bikewhorder (Nov 15, 2015)

So I'm trying to remove the fork from my G&J frame and I'm a bit confused. I removed the lock nut with no problem and expected the clamp below to just slide right off. It spins freely so I'm assuming that it is not threaded.  I've tried prying it open more but it still won't budge. Is there something I'm missing? And the race and the clamp are supposed to be one piece correct?  Because they spin together on mine. Thanks if you can help.


----------



## mongeese (Nov 19, 2015)

Would the bearings be whats holding it up? Loose or caged they may have morphed and you may need to muscle fork done and pray? Please keep me posted on project as I plan to take mine apart on a cold snowy day in the next few months.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 19, 2015)

The clamp and race ARE one piece, and ARE threaded. need to expand the slit a bit and pull up whilst unscrewing (had one like this before)


----------



## 1936Flyte (Nov 21, 2015)

cut it


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 22, 2015)

1936Flyte said:


> cut it




Thanks for the terrible advice but I was able to get it off with some help from my housemate and a little bit of brute force.  From what I can tell the bearing race wore in such a way that it cut a grove in the steering tube which locked it in place. I tapped down on the fork crown with a rubber mallet while my accomplice kept the clamp pried open.  When the brearing race got to the threaded part we  were able to spin it off without damaging the threads. Whew!


----------



## filmonger (Nov 23, 2015)

Looks like someone rode their bicycle quite a bit!


----------



## 1936Flyte (Nov 23, 2015)

when i don't know what to do, instead of asking online, i CUT it


----------



## mike j (Nov 23, 2015)

Usually, having a plan is a good thing.


----------

